
How to Hack an Election Without Really Trying - runesoerensen
http://www.crypto.com/blog/vote_hacking_by_email
======
runesoerensen
_" We generally think of election integrity as being a matter of preventing
things like altered vote tallies and "ballot stuffing". That's the classic
threat posed by, say, a dishonest candidate who wants to "steal" a public
office. But a hostile state actor -- via an intelligence service such as
Russia's GRU -- might be satisfied with merely disrupting an election or
calling into question the legitimacy of the official outcome. With elections
so heavily dependent on complex software-based systems, this kind of
disruption can be very easy to do."_

